# Adjustable leg movable workbench on a sloped floor



## DaveClissold (13 Oct 2019)

I am lucky enough to be given a load of tools to setup a little workshop and want to build a bench in my garage, but it has a 3 deg. incline because my house is on a hill, so the water needs a run off when it comes through. I contemplated trying to build a false floor, but as I'm renting don't want to go doing modifications that will need to be removed / destroyed when I leave. So I have had the brainwave of creating a workbench with adjustable legs to compensate for the slope, thinking I can also take it with me and use it in the future. 

I have watched plenty of videos and read about / looked at several ideas, but wanted to ask the forum what the thoughts are on the design below. The casters will be 100mm industrial rubber casters with brakes and I do have a wall I can rest the bench against to stop it rolling. Just want to be able to roll it against the wall when I'm done.

Firstly, what are the thoughts on using M20 bolts on the adjustable parts of the legs? Will they be strong enough support the weight of the bench above? Any recommendations on alternatives would be appreciated.

Secondly, I want to house a table saw in the design if I can, not sure what the table saw is yet, but it's likely to be one of the Ozito range from Homebase. Any advice on housing a table saw within a wooden bench? I am thinking if I build a shelf into the bench and maybe put a supporting 'leg' in the middle of the shelf just to reinforce it.

I should mention that the bench dimensions will be 2.4m x 1.2m and I've opted for an OSB or MDF top to reduce the overall weight.


----------



## dzj (14 Oct 2019)

Have you considered a plinth with a 3 deg inclination and retractable casters?


----------



## sunnybob (14 Oct 2019)

I think it will vibrate itself down the slope because even with the brakes on, there is a tiny amount of floor contact on 4 castorsto hold all that weight and movement steady.
Possibly bolt a wooden bar to the floor where you want it stop. You could make that removable by just having two sturdy bolts projecting from it and slotting into 2 drilled holes in the floor. That way all that would be needed to restore to original would be to fill the 2 holes.


----------



## Lonsdale73 (14 Oct 2019)

Thismight be of interest to you


----------



## MikeG. (14 Oct 2019)

A bench with different length legs?.........Fine. A bench on castors?.........A ridiculous idea. Sorry to be harsh, , but as soon as you plane, chisel or saw on that bench you'll discover you've made a catastrophic mistake.

Design your workshop around a fixed bench location, then make an orthodox bench and trim the legs to suit the slope. Oh, and keep your table saw away from the bench. Give its own mobile stand if you like, but a table saw and a workbench don't go together.


----------



## RichardG (14 Oct 2019)

All garages should have an slope towards the door to drain water from a wet car. It’s normally in one plane only, so nothing to do with being build on a hill or incline.

My workshop is in a garage and I just ignore the slope, you just have to remember you can’t use a spirit level to build things. I really have never had any issues. From my experience supposedly flat floors are rarely that level anyway.

Richard


----------



## Horsee1 (28 Dec 2019)

I didn’t ever consider this fact about garage floors but I guess it makes sense.


----------



## HappyHacker (28 Dec 2019)

If you really need it level put a couple of wooden blocks under the feet.


----------

